# Dreamforge Games Leviathan Crusader



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The dreamforge leviathan first production cast has be recieved, assembled and primed. Preorders should be opening some time in the next week.
Looks even better than in the previous pics which are in the previous leviathan mortis thread.
(http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=77470)
Both the mortis and the crusader should be part of the preorder as far as I understand it.

Now to the eye candy.


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

nice!!! humm wonder what it can be used for in gw...


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my, whats the size on it? Wouldn't it be a lovely NDK?


----------



## Templarbootytime (Apr 19, 2011)

*Titan*

I see a possible Grey Knight Titan?? hmmm....:read:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Or a dreadnought, Assault Cannon + DCCW 

It looks like a combination of Warmachine and 40k


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I could convert it and give it to my wife to hold her Nail File and Blow dryer


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

It looks more like a Knight as in http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Knights not NDK. They'd be well scaled for 40k as well I guess.


----------



## crowhaven (Apr 3, 2011)

how big actualy is it tiatan sized or dreadnaugt either way awsome!!!!!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

As cool as it looks now, the real shine to this new penny is when it's all dudded up with paints.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it but the assault cannon arm cuts a bit close to being a GW copy.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

neil, GW could not really sue anyway, since it looks like any of the revolving barreled weapons, in which are used in many different aspects.

sword is WAY TOO BLOCKY for my tastes though


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Or a dreadnought, Assault Cannon + DCCW
> 
> It looks like a combination of Warmachine and 40k


At 9.5 inchs, its a tad big for a dreadnought, hell its een too big to use as a dreadknight, but be great for a GK Knight Titan though............hmmm must win the loto and buy a couple........lol


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

:shok: :shok: :shok: One word. Badass


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

If you guys check out the other thread i linked to the details of the size and expected pricing are there. I was set on the mortis but the crusader looks fine as well. Now I am considering getting one of each and combining the two.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That model is pretty. CSM, SM, GK looks to be the best suit for that model.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I like these models, remind me alot of the epic knights only better, but i think they could use far more detail considering the size,etched plates or tons more rivets, just something to break up those plates a bit more.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Preorders are now open for the leviathan mortis and crusader. Prices are pretty good. around the US$300 mark for a model the size of a FW warhound. I have ordered one and will go for the second if the preorders are still open when my pay goes in.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Good looking model, but that close combat arm looks shit imo.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Rivets are easy to add tho. If you are a freehand artist you love plates like this. The sword is meh, looks like a huge nail file. You should be able to replace it with the dreadknight sword tho.


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

oh oh oh! Inquisitor Scale Dreadnought!!!!


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I like these models, remind me alot of the epic knights only better,


 
If someone had shown me a picture of it without knowing what it was, I would have thought that forgeworld were releasing the Knights that used to be in Epic.

Its such a rip off its not even funny.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

So it a rip off is it? It has two arms and two legs. one is a gun and the other is a ccw. There the similarities end. Rip off my ass. The styling is completly different.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> So it a rip off is it? It has two arms and two legs. one is a gun and the other is a ccw. There the similarities end. Rip off my ass. The styling is completly different.


Define 'styling'. If another company produced a space marine, but every armour plate was 'styled' differently would that be ok?

The appearance is so reminiscent of a paladin knight it's uncanny. The other one that has a link to it in this thread looks nothing like any GW IP, just this one.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Maidel said:


> Define 'styling'. If another company produced a space marine, but every armour plate was 'styled' differently would that be ok?
> 
> The appearance is so reminiscent of a paladin knight it's uncanny. The other one that has a link to it in this thread looks nothing like any GW IP, just this one.


There are many "Power Armored" Scifi Minis out there, GW didn't invent power armor.

This Mech looks nothing like any image or mini, produced by GW, that I have ever seen. Besided the fact that if has 2 legs, a gun arm & a weapon arm. GW also didn't invent the humanoid mecha.










How does is look like anything on that page, which to my knowledge are the only offical GW minis of Knight Titans. Some one making an awesome mecha mini that happens to be the same scale as Knight Titan would be is not "ripping off" GW in any way, shape or form. 

There have been 28mm verisons of Battletech mechs released are they Knight Titan rip offs? I say again GW cetainly didn't invent the Mech. These are a 1000X sexier then anything GW could have come up with.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Try the plastic knights that came with Titan legions - I cant find a picture anywhere.


PS - Is it such a crime that I think these are a rip off? I think there are a few anti-GW fan boys posting here...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I still cant wrap my head around these Prices. How many people really can afford that? Its like bad buissness.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Maidel said:


> Try the plastic knights that came with Titan legions - I cant find a picture anywhere.


Oh, you mean these? (found in 2 sec. with a Google search for "plastic knight titans")










Which pretty much look exactly like the catalog pic I 1st posted & nothing like either Dreamforge Leviathan.

Saying a company is "ripping off" or infringing on GWs IP is a pretty serious accusation, even if only on some random 40k fan forum.

I love GW & FW for all the 40k greatness they produce. I also like to see other companies producing awesome & interesting models without being accused of "ripping off" GW.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> Saying a company is "ripping off" or infringing on GWs IP is a pretty serious accusation, even if only on some random 40k fan forum.
> 
> I love GW & FW for all the 40k greatness they produce. I also like to see other companies producing awesome & interesting models without being accused of "ripping off" GW.


 
yup - those are the ones - and when constructed they look very very reminicent of the ones here - the sunken inset heads, the arms hanging under the shoulders.

You are getting rather 'touchy' about an utterly throw away comment. Both GW and the makes of alien sued each other over supposed similarities between genestealers and the aliens - and they look less alike than these two do.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

fynn said:


> At 9.5 inchs, its a tad big for a dreadnought, hell its een too big to use as a dreadknight, but be great for a GK Knight Titan though............hmmm must win the loto and buy a couple........lol


Haha, I didn't see the size of it to be honest. It could be the Reavers younger, special brother


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is a pic of the Leviathan Mortis.

View attachment 12801

($296.75 pre-order price) Retail $350.00


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

That is pretty awesome although I hope price goes down once production is up.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

you have to remember that this is around the size of a warhaound(slightly smaller) and is far cheaper. Especially now that the exchange rate for the aussie dollar to the us is so good.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

This is awesome. not keen on the sword but maybe it'll look better painted! either way, I want one!!


----------

